# إني تائه فدلوني



## عبد الـ(؟) (15 فبراير 2007)

أولا أشكركم على هذا المنتدى
وثانيا هذه أول مشاركة لي فتحملوني وتحملوا أسئلتي
_____________________________________


أنا من السعودية بطبيعة الحال كنت مسلم
لكنني مع مرور السنين اعتنقت الكثير الكثير
من المذاهب والمعتقدات وكل مذهب ودين يقنعني بأنه
هو الصح وهو الذي سيوصلني إلى بر الأمان
المسيحة محطة من محطاتي للتعرف عليها عن قرب
هل تكون آخر محطاتي 
أنتم من يقرر ذلك
الذي يعيش بلا هدف ولا يدري سبب وجوده وما
 زال يبحث عن الحق .
بطبيعة الحال أنه متعب نفسيا
فهلا بينتم لي أصل دينكم وكيف أعتنق المسيحة
مع العلم أني قرأت كل الأسفار والأناجيل الأربعة
ولدي خلفية عنها منذوا شهور
وأكون شاكرا لكم
__________________
تحياتي


----------



## نجم السماء (16 فبراير 2007)

رحمتك والله
بس بعطيك آيه هديه إن شا الله تريح نفسك شوي

" ومن يعرض عن ذكري فإن له معيشة ضنكا "

اذكر الله أخونا ..........
أينما كان ........ 
اذكره

وفقنا الله وإياك لما يحبه ويرضاه
​


----------



## عبد الـ(؟) (16 فبراير 2007)

يا أخ نجم السماء   
كنت والله أصلي صلواتي الخمس محافظا عليه
بل وعلى السنن الرواتب وكنت من الصائمين
ومن مقيمي الليل أحيانا   (( وأقسم لك بذلك)))
لكن ضيق بالي وقد فكرة في الإنتحار كثير
وعلى العموم شكرا لك يا أخي


----------



## الداعية (16 فبراير 2007)

شوف يا اخي
لي زميلات اشد من حالات
لم يستطيعوا الانتحار فبدؤوا بتشويه ايديهم بالسكاكين ليخرج الدم منها
ولم يجدوا حل سوى التقرب الى الله
افتح القران في منزلك ومن اقرب المواقع موقع نوف لقد صممت برنامج لقراءة القران فلربما اصابك سحر او عين 
لا تنس الصلوات الخمس في المسجد وان كنت في مكة او المدينة فاذهب الى الحرم لتاخذ الاجر الكبير 
ولا تقل 
يا رب ان همي كبير ولكن قل يا هم ان ربي كبير فانت تعلم بعظمة الله
لم ولن اجد شخصا يقوم الليل ويقرا القران ويصلي وقلبة ضائق فانا في فترة الصغر في الابتدائية تركت الصلاة لمدة فشعرت بضيق عظيم في صدري
والله اللذي لا اله الا هو اني اصبحت اصلي جميع الفروض وكل هم في قلبي اختفى 
ادعي الله فهو قريب منك
اقرا القران 
وسوف تجد تحسنا كبيرا


----------



## الداعية (16 فبراير 2007)

اذا اردت موقع يوضح لك طريقة الوضوء الصحيح والصلاة فاخبرني


----------



## نجم السماء (16 فبراير 2007)

أخي الفاضل
والله تأثرت بما تقول
أخي الكريم أنا كنت أصلي الليل وأقرأ القرآن ، وأخبر من حولي أنه لايوجد من هو أسعد مني على الأرض
الله أكمل لي كل شيء
ثم بعدها للأسف ترك قيام الليل ، ومدارسة العلم بسبب أشغال هذه الدنيا
والله ثم والله أنها ضاقت علي نفسي ، وكرهت الحياة وتمنيت الموت
أخي الفاضل من يتوجه إلى الله بصدق والله أنه لن يجد إلا السعادة وحدها
وكما قال أحد الأفاضل : لو علمت كسرى وقيصر ما نجد من سعادة لبارزونا عليها بالسيوف
وهذا والله لا يكون إلا لمؤمن حقيقي
وكن مع الله يكن الله معك

​


----------



## aissa (16 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الحبيب
أريد أن أذكرك بأنها إما جنة أبدا أو نار أبدا
الذي دخل الجنة لن تمسه النار والذي دخل النار فلن يخرج منها أبدا
وأريد أن أذكرك بقول عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه:
"نحن قوم أعزنا الله بالإسلام فإن إبتغينا العزة بغيره أذلنا الله"
وأذرك بقوله تعالى: "قل هو الله أحد الله الصمد ، لم يلد ولم يولد.."
أخي الحبيب أنت عبد الله الواحد الأحد الصمد ملك الملك المحيي المميت
فلا تتكبر على الله
وأعبده وحده لا شريك له
أسأل الله لنا ولك الهداية أخي الحبيب
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## aissa (16 فبراير 2007)

أخي الحبيب أنت قمت بإلغاء خاصية إستقبال الرسائل
ولكنني أريد التحدث معك عبر المسنجري بخصوص موضوعك
فأتمنى أن تكتب لي المسنجري تاعك وجزاك الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## Twin (16 فبراير 2007)

*أمن فقط*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخي عبد الـ(؟)*​*أخي بعد أن تكلم معك الأخوة *
*أتي دوري لأتكلم معك أنا*​ 
*اولآ*​*قبل أن أبدأ سأقول لك شئ*

*أنا أريد وأنت تريد وغيرنا يريد *
*والله يفعل ما يريد *
*يفعل ما هو في صالحك وصالحي وصالح الكل*​*ثانياً *


عبد الـ(؟) قال:


> أولا أشكركم على هذا المنتدى


 
*مرحباً بك معنا في منتدانا*​ 


عبد الـ(؟) قال:


> وثانيا هذه أول مشاركة لي فتحملوني وتحملوا أسئلتي


 
*سنتحملك بالطبع وهذا لأجل راحة نفسك وخلاصك*​ 


عبد الـ(؟) قال:


> أنا من السعودية بطبيعة الحال كنت مسلم


 
*أمعني هذا أنك تركت الأسلام *
*وإن كنت فواجه نفسك ولتجيبها*
*أتركته لمجرد أنك تركته ؟؟؟؟؟*
*أم أنك تركته علي أقتناع ؟؟؟؟؟؟*​ 


عبد الـ(؟) قال:


> لكنني مع مرور السنين اعتنقت الكثير الكثير
> من المذاهب والمعتقدات وكل مذهب ودين يقنعني بأنه
> هو الصح وهو الذي سيوصلني إلى بر الأمان


 
*فليكون الله في عونك ويسدد خطاك*​ 


عبد الـ(؟) قال:


> المسيحة محطة من محطاتي للتعرف عليها عن قرب
> هل تكون آخر محطاتي
> أنتم من يقرر ذلك


 
*أخي نحن لن نقرر شئ*
*أنت الذي ستقرر والله هو الذي ينفذ*
*وإن كنت تشعر من داخلك أنها قد تكون أخر محطة ستكون أخر محطة ولكن ...........*
*ثق أولاً أن الله معك ويحبك وياليتك تكون معه وتحبه*​ 


عبد الـ(؟) قال:


> الذي يعيش بلا هدف ولا يدري سبب وجوده وما زال يبحث عن الحق .
> بطبيعة الحال أنه متعب نفسيا
> فهلا بينتم لي أصل دينكم وكيف أعتنق المسيحة


 
*فليعنك الله وليعطيك الراحة النفسية*
*ومهما طال الليل فالشروق بالتأكيد سيأتي*

*ونحن تحت أمرك ولكن قبل كل هذا*

*أمن فقط*​ 


عبد الـ(؟) قال:


> مع العلم أني قرأت كل الأسفار والأناجيل الأربعة
> ولدي خلفية عنها منذوا شهور
> وأكون شاكرا لكم


 
*ألم تشعر بشئ من قرائتك للأناجيل الأربعة والأسفار*
*ألم تشعر بمقدار الحب *
*ألم تشعر بأهميتك أنت وحدك عند الله*
*ألم تشعر بسلام داخلي*
*ألم ...........*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## عبد الـ(؟) (19 فبراير 2007)

الداعية شكرا لك جزيلا لمحولتك مساعدتي

نجم السماء أشكرك أيضا 

aissa شكرا لك وايميل إذا كان لديك الحل هو **************** أخي لامكان هنا للإيملات *
*....... أرسله له في رساله خاص .........................................................................."المشرف"*

amirfikry أشكرك أيضا ونعم قرأت الأناجيل ولكني لم أفهم معظمه ولكن
أعجبت بل أشد إعجابي (( من لطمك على خدك فأعطه الآخر ))
تسامح ليس بعده تسامح 

وأشكركم جميعا لمساعدتي


----------



## Twin (19 فبراير 2007)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخي عبد الـ(؟)*



			
				عبد الـ(؟);212297 قال:
			
		

> amirfikry أشكرك أيضا ونعم قرأت الأناجيل ولكني لم أفهم معظمه ولكن
> أعجبت بل أشد إعجابي (( من لطمك على خدك فأعطه الآخر ))
> تسامح ليس بعده تسامح


 
*أخي *
*ألم تستطيع فهم معظم الأناجيل*
*وأتيت الي أصعب أيه في الكتاب المقدس وفهمتها !!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


			
				عبد الـ(؟);212297 قال:
			
		

> *(( من لطمك على خدك فأعطه الآخر ))*
> *تسامح ليس بعده تسامح *​


 
*هذه الأيه أخذت مني سنين لأفهم مدي قوتها *​ 
*ألم تفهم مثلاً...*​ 
*لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتي بذل أبنه الوحيد كي لايهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياه الأبدية*​ 
*و ......*​ 
*محبة أبدية أحببتك من أجل ذالك أدمت لك الرحمة*​ 
*
و ......​
​​​**ها أنا معكم كل الأيام والي أنقضاء الدهر*​ 
*
و .................​

​​​**ألم تشعر بمدي حبه لك **ألم تشعر بمدي أهميتك*
*ألم تشعر به*​ 

*عامة الله معك يا أخي*​ 
*وأي شئ وقف أمامك فأنا تحت أمرك كلنا تحت أمرك*
*وهدفنا ان تستريح لتعود من جديد*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## أحد أحد (19 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله والحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
اخوي عبدال؟ انت عبدالله لاتعبد سواه ولايوجد من يعبد سواه الا وهو في ضلال مبين
انت احتاط وخذ الامر من كل الزوايا
هل رجعت الى شيوخ العلم ورجال الدين في المساجد ؟؟؟
فإن لم تذهب اذهب وكلمهم وببلادكم لايوجد فيها شبر الا وفيها شيخ علم والحمدلله
وادرس سيره الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام
وقل في نفسك
ان كانت اليهود آمنت بموسى 
والنصارى آمنو بعيسى
فأنا آمنت بعيسى وموسى وآمنت بمحمد وهم لم يؤمنو بسيد الانبياء والمرسلين وسيد ولد آدم في الجنه
محمد صلى الله علي وسلم
واذا كنت تبحث عن الدين الحق قل اللهم ارشدني وصل ركعتين استخاره والله انشالله ان يرشدك الى دين الحق دين محمد ومن تبعه من السلف الصالح رضي الله عنه وارضاهم ووفقنا لما فيه خير لديننا
وهذه من وساوس الشيطان اسأل الله السلامه
عسى ان الله يجمعنا ويا كل من آمن بالله وحده لاشريك له وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بالفردوس الاعلى
وآخر دعوانا ان الحمدلله رب العالمين


----------



## عبد الـ(؟) (19 فبراير 2007)

أخ أحد أحد
أنا محتار محتار
لا أستطيع الأختيار
الكل يقنعك أنه هو الصح
حتى المسلمون
الشيعة يقولون أنهم على حق
والسنة يقولون أنهم على حق
فلا أدري 
لا أستطيع أن أميز
أبد أريد دين أو معتقد
فقط يقنعني
قناعة لا مفر منها


----------



## monlove (19 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يفتح بصرتك ويرشدك للطريق الصح


----------



## عبد الـ(؟) (20 فبراير 2007)

إذا قررت أن أعتنق الدين المسيح
وبقناعة وبعد تفكير طويل ماذا أفعل؟؟


وأتمنى أن أكون قد اخترت الطريق الصح

خذوا بيدي   أرجوكم


----------



## Twin (21 فبراير 2007)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااي أخي عبد الـ(؟)*



عبد الـ(؟) قال:


> إذا قررت أن أعتنق الدين المسيح
> وبقناعة وبعد تفكير طويل ماذا أفعل؟؟


 
*أبقتناع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*متفقون وليعمل إله الخير كل خير*

*وتذكر قول الرب دائماً*
*أنا الذي أخترتكم وليس أنتم الذين أخترتموني*

*وتذكر قوله أيضاً*
*لاتخف لأني فديتك دعوتك بأسمك أنت لي *

*وعن ماذا تفعل فقد قلت لك*
*أمن فقط*
*وثق أن الله سيقبلك وسيعمل بداخلك*

*وردد دائماً قول بولس الرسول في بدء إيمانه وقل معه*

*يارب ماذا تريد أن أفعل*​


عبد الـ(؟) قال:


> وأتمنى أن أكون قد اخترت الطريق الصح
> 
> خذوا بيدي أرجوكم


 
*أعتقد هذا*
*وثق أننا لن نساعدك وحدنا لأننا بخار يظهر قليلاً ثم يضمحل*
*الله فقط هو الذي سيساعدك وسيأخذ بيدك ثق في ذالك*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## عبد الـ(؟) (21 فبراير 2007)

إذا أنا الآن مسيحيا فقد أمنت بكل ما قلت 
ولكن ..
أليس هنا أي عبادات أوديها؟
وإذا كان فما هي؟
وشكرا لكم 
وقبل ذلك شكرا للرب


----------



## steven gerrard (21 فبراير 2007)

اخى العزيز عبد ال؟

بنعمه المسيح سوف تقتنع بالمسيحيه لانها تتمثل فى كلمتين هما ( الله محبة )

هذا الرابط ستجد به الكتاب المقدس وتفاسيره الهامه جدا لك لتتعمق اكثر وتكتشف جماله
http://popekirillos.net/ar/bible/index.php

وفى نفس الموقع سوف تجد برامج واجبيه نزلها على جهازك

واقرأ من الاجبية كل يوم

وحاول لو فيه كنائس فى السعوديه ان تذهب مره لها واجلس مع الكاهن هناك وبنعمه الرب سوف تجد السلام الداخلى الابدى

وان لم تجد كنائس هناك حاول ان قدرت ان تذهب لمصر او الخليج فسوف تجد هناك الكنائس
واى مساعده احنا فى الخدمه

سلام ونعمه الرب يسوع تكون معك


----------



## عبد الـ(؟) (22 فبراير 2007)

هذا الرابط ستجد به الكتاب المقدس وتفاسيره الهامه جدا لك لتتعمق اكثر وتكتشف جماله
http://popekirillos.net/ar/bible/index.php

وفى نفس الموقع سوف تجد برامج واجبيه نزلها على جهازك
شكرا لك  وقد حملت كل شي



وحاول لو فيه كنائس فى السعوديه ان تذهب مره لها واجلس مع الكاهن هناك وبنعمه الرب سوف تجد السلام الداخلى الابدى

لا يوجد  (( الدولة الوحيدة التي ليس فيها كنائس ))
وان لم تجد كنائس هناك حاول ان قدرت ان تذهب لمصر او الخليج فسوف تجد هناك الكنائس
واى مساعده احنا فى الخدمه
سأذهب إذا أستطعت


----------



## قلب مفتوح (22 فبراير 2007)

اخي يوجد بالمكتبات الكبيره بالسعودية مناظره بين رجال الدين ألاسلامي ورجال الدين المسيحي انصحك ان تقرأه  أسمه (مناظره بين ألاسلام والنصرانية ) واذا لم تجده أكتب بجوجل مناظره بين الأسلام والنصرانيه وحمله راح يفيدك وينهي شكوكك مثل ماأنهى شكوكي  الذي يجري معك هذا امتحان وأبتلاء من الله ليختبرك بقوة أيمانك وأنت مع أحترامي للمنتدى الذي أمكتب فيه فشلت بالاختبار والخيار لك وليس لاحد غيرك ((اللهم بلغت أللهم فشهد)) والرب واحد


----------



## sofriendly (22 فبراير 2007)

*مرحبا اخ عبد ال(؟)..
هل ممكن ان تبعث لي ايملك و تراسلني على ايميلي الخاص ,بعد إذن ادارة المنتدى اذا سمحتم و لكم كل الشكر
اخي انا انتظر منك ايميل وشكرا
الحمد لله رب العالمين 
و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته*


----------



## عبد الـ(؟) (22 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لكم جميعا وشكرا للرب أولا
************* أخي قد وصل الإيمل الخاص بك لكل من شارك في هذا الموضوع علي الإيميل الخاص به وقد حررته أنا الأن للأمان وليس أكثر وأيضاً بسبب قوانين المنتدي ........................................ "المشرف"*


----------



## من مصر دعوت ابنى (22 فبراير 2007)

الاخ عبدالله اله يحبك ويعرف طلبات قلبك فهو اعلم من الجميع وقادر ان ينبر عقلك وقلبك  وادعو لله ان يرشدك ويرشد الجميع للطريق الذى يردنا هو ان نكون فية  وانصحك بشدة ان تقرأ بجانب الروابط السابقة كتاب اعترفات اوغسطينوس فستجد نفسك فية ومن اشهر كلماتة "لقد تأخرت كثيرا فى حبك"


----------



## remoo (22 فبراير 2007)

بالفعل اخي عبد ال(؟)
تشدد وتشجع بالرب هو يناديك يبحث عنك ولكن هل تستجيب النداء ؟
اقول لك صلي من كل قلبك ان يرشدك الالة الحقيقي الية 
انظر بنفسك وقارن 
صلي صلاة حارة من اعماقك وكلم اللة بكل حب وسوف تجده يجيبك 
اخي الحبيب
 اللة لة كل المجد يحبك محبة غالية  وتجسد من اجل تلك المحبة لكي يفديك.
سلام ونعمة


----------



## عبد الـ(؟) (22 فبراير 2007)

*و الله لا أدري ماذا أقول لكم
فإني لا أستطيع أن أصف شعوري
لكم لأنكم ساعدتموني
والرب هو المساعد
أشكركم ....*


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (23 فبراير 2007)

عزيزى  ال ؟ .... الرب قريب لمن يدعوة وما اروع أن نكون أولاده و نناديه قائلين ... يا أبي !!

ستعرف معنى الفرح الذى لا يستطيع أحد أن ينزعه منك

و سنختبر معنى السلام الذى لا يستطيع أحد أن يأخذه منك

و سيذهب القلق ... و لن يكون هناك مكان للخوف أو المرض ...

لأن الذى سيكون بروحه في داخلك لن يسمح للعالم أن يمس شعره من رأسك (لوقا 21)

و لن يستطيع أحد أن يؤذيك لأن من يمسكم يمس حدقة عيني (زكريا 2)

و ستعرف إلى أين ستذهب و ستعرف الطريق لأن يسوع هو الطريق و الحياة و من آمن بى و لو مات فسيحيا (يوحنا 14؛11)

فتعال الآن لأحضانه ... إنها فى إنتظارك و لا تؤجل .... لأن طوق النجاه قد يرجع فارغاً فى وقت ما بدونك .


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (23 فبراير 2007)

الإيمان يتطلب منك تسليماً شخصياً ليسوع المسيح. عيسى بن مريم. بالإيمان به ، بمولده العجيب من مريم العذراء ، وبحياته وصلبه وموته على الصليب ، وبقيامته من بين الأموات ، وبذلك دفع هو الثمن لآثامك فداء لك وكفارة عنك. وهذا بعمل نعمة الله لك أي منحة مجانية منه لك وليس مقابل أي أعمال منك!

    "الله ظهر في الجسد ، شهد الروح لبره ، شاهدته الملائكة ، بُشر به بين الأمم ، أومن به في العالم ، ثم رُفع في المجد." (تيموثاوس الأولى 3 : 16) [ بالعهد الجديد بالكتاب المقدس ].

    "... المسيح يسوع. إذ إنه ، وهو الكائن في هيئة الله ، لم يعتبر مساواته لله خلسة ، أو غنيمة يتمسك بها ؛ بل أخلى نفسه ، متخذاً صورة عبد ، صائراً شبيهاً بالبشر ، وإذ ظهر بهيئة إنسان ، أمعن في الاتضاع ، وكان طائعاً حتى الموت ، موت الصليب. لذلك أيضاً رفَّعه الله عالياً ، وأعطاه الاسم الذي يفوق كل اسم ، لكي تنحني سجوداً لاسم يسوع كل ركبة ، سواء في السماء ، أم على الأرض ، أم تحت الأرض ، ولكي يعترف كل لسان بأن يسوع المسيح هو الرب ، لمجد الله الآب." (فيلبي 2 : 5 - 11)

    قال يسوع: " أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة . لا يأتي أحد إلى الآب إلا بي." (يوحنا 14 : 6) [ بالعهد الجديد بالكتاب المقدس ].

    ويمكنك الآن إذا عزمت بحرية إرادة مطلقة أن تتقدم إليه وحده معلناً توبتك وطالباً غفرانه ومسلماً له حياتك بكل إخلاص.

    فتنال سلاماً مع الله ومع النفس ومع الآخرين ، وضماناً للحياة الأبدية التي لا نهاية لها في الدار الآخرة.
والرب قريب لمن يدعوة


----------



## من مصر دعوت ابنى (23 فبراير 2007)

عبد ال دية كلمات بسيطة من كتاب اعترفات اوغسطينوس لما كان تايه بيدور على ربنا 
كان من واجبى ان اطلب الفرج والشفاء لدنك ايها الرب الهى لكننى رفضت وما استطعت لانك لم تكن بنظرى ثابتا ولكن الاله الذى عبدتة هو سراب ووهم وحين احاول ان القى بنفسى علية لتستريح كانت تزل بها القدم الى الفراغ فتهوى من جديد على، 
يا من تجمع شتات قلبى المندثر المبعثر الذى تفكك فى شتى الاباطيل والترهات يوم اشاح بوجهة عنك ايها الكائن الاحد  ، ان نحن هجرناك ايها الكلى القدرة فأنت لا تهجرنا ، لا تستسلمى يا نفسى الى الاباطيل التى تصم اذن قلبك عن السماع بل اصغى انت الى الكلمة الذى يهتف قائلا :ارجعى ارجعىانك تجدين راحة تامة حيث لا يعرف الحبيب هجرا من قبل حبيبة الا اذا تخلى هو عنة  
هب لى يارب ان اعرف كيف ابدا وادرك أأدعوك اولا ثم اسبحك؟؟ ام اعرفك فأدعوك؟وانى لى ان ادعوك قبل ان اعرفك ؟ وقد يدعو من لا يعرف وهل ادعوك اولا  ثم اعرفك وانى لى ان ادعو وانا غير مؤمن ام كيف أومن وليس هنالك من يبشرنى 
الباحث عن الرب يسبحة وطالب الرب يجدة ومن يجد الرب يسبحة حقا اجل يارب اين ادعوك وانا فيك 
الويل ثم الويل لمن يحتفظون بالصمت تجاهك


----------



## aissa (23 فبراير 2007)

السلام على من إتبع الهدى
أما بعد:
صديقي عبد
حسب كلام المشرف فإن إيميلك قد وصل لجميع من شارك في الرد عليك
ولنني أؤكد لك بأنه لم يصلني
ولهذا أرجو منك صديقي أن تراسلني بنفسك
سأكون مسرورا بالتحدث معك
سلام


----------



## Twin (23 فبراير 2007)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااي أخي aissa*



aissa قال:


> السلام على من إتبع الهدى
> أما بعد:
> صديقي عبد
> حسب كلام المشرف فإن إيميلك قد وصل لجميع من شارك في الرد عليك
> ...


 
*أخي الإيمل الخاص بالأخ "عبد ال ... " وصل لكل من شارك في الموضوع قبل مشاركته تلك التي كتب فيها الإيمل فهمتني*​ 
*وعامة إن لم يراسلك هو فقل لي وسأرسله أنا لك لثقتي في شخصك*​ 
*وليكون بركة *​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## عبد الـ(؟) (23 فبراير 2007)

قد قرأت كلامكم كلكم بلا استثناء 
وأما الإيميل فسأترك الأمر 
amirfikry  يرسله لك

وأتمنى للجميع التوفيق


----------



## remoo (23 فبراير 2007)

الاخ الغالي عبد ال(؟)
ليتك تحدثنا عن مخاوفك وما تشعر بة حتى نستطيع ان نتواصل معك 
سلام ونعمة


----------



## عبد الـ(؟) (23 فبراير 2007)

لا أريد الحياة ؟
هذا همي أريد الموت
الآن شكرا


----------



## remoo (23 فبراير 2007)

عبد الـ(؟) قال:


> لا أريد الحياة ؟
> هذا همي أريد الموت
> الآن شكرا



اخي الحبيب 
لية كدة
انت قد خلقت لان لك خطة غظيمة من قبل الرب يسوع
لكي تكتشف محبته لك 
اذا عرفت المسيح وقبلته مخلص لحياتك ستشعر بالراحة و الامان 
وتذكر دائما انك مدعو الى حياة مقدسة


----------



## عبد الـ(؟) (23 فبراير 2007)

:giveup: :giveup: :giveup: 
:giveup: :giveup:


----------



## قلب مفتوح (24 فبراير 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

عزيزى ال ؟ .... الرب قريب لمن يدعوة وما اروع أن نكون عبيده ونناديه قائلين ... ياألهي  أنا عبدك أرحمني وأنهي حزني وأفرج كربتي ويسر أمري  ودلني على الطريق الصحيح وتذلل وأبكي وأبكي ولاتخجل فهو ربك وأنت عبده  !!
وتذكر سيدنا ايوب عندما ابتلاه ربه بمرضه لم يقل ألا أنا لله وأنا أليه راجعون  
ستعرف معنى الفرح الذى لا يستطيع أحد أن ينزعه منك

و سنختبر معنى السلام الذى لا يستطيع أحد أن يأخذه منك

و سيذهب القلق ... و لن يكون هناك مكان للخوف أو القلق ...إنما المرض فهو تطهير ذنوب للعبد
وهذا أبتلاء الرب لعباده المؤمنين ليختب قوة ايمانهم 
وسلام وبركه من الرب والواحد الأحد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد 

اخوك قلب


----------



## عبد الـ(؟) (24 فبراير 2007)

:a82: 
:t32: 
إلى اللقاء:a82:


----------



## Twin (24 فبراير 2007)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااي اخي عبد ال؟*



عبد الـ(؟) قال:


> لا أريد الحياة ؟
> هذا همي أريد الموت
> الآن شكرا


 
*أخي *​*أنا لن أتحدث معك في أسباب ألمك ويأسك وأرادتك الجارفة للموت*

*ولكن أسمع هذه المناجاه *
*فأنا قد كتبتها في يوم مضي عني وكنت في بأس ويأس شديد*

*ولكنني تحررت منه أخير وكل هذا بسبب رجائي في الله*

*أسمع وياليته يفيدك*
*ويليتك تكون علي رجاء وثقة في الله الذي يحبك*​


amirfikry قال:


> أين أنـا
> 
> 
> *أأموت ظمأناً وأنت نبع الميــــاه ؟*
> ...




*وليكون بركة *​
*سلام ونعمة*​​


----------



## نجم السماء (24 فبراير 2007)

أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله
​مرحباً أخونا الفاضل عبد الرحمن ، عبد ( مالك الدنيا والآخرة ، ومالك مفاتيح السعادة )
بعد أن قرأتُ أقوالك الكريمة ، وبعد أن تحدث من تحدث ، فأحب أن أخبرك ..
أن دواؤك بين يدي الآن ، وإن أردته فما عليك سوى رسالة صغيرة إلى بريدي ..

ووفق الله الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه ..

​


----------



## القصاع 71 (24 فبراير 2007)

تحياتي 
انسى كل ما قيل , وشوف حياة السيد المسيح وهل يمكن مقارنته باحد 
الله محبه


----------



## aissa (24 فبراير 2007)

السلام على من إتبع الهدى 
أشكرك صديقي أمير على إهتمامك 
لقد وصلني الإيميل على البريد 
لقد نسيت أن أعقب على ردي السابق 
لأقول بأنه وصلني

شكرا صديقي

سلام


----------



## عبد الـ(؟) (24 فبراير 2007)

لاشكر على واجب


----------



## من مصر دعوت ابنى (25 فبراير 2007)

لا أريد الحياة ؟
هذا همي أريد الموت
الآن شكرا"اقتباس"

انه لمصيبة حقيقية ان تشعر بانك تبحث عن الله ولا تجدة فهذا شعور قاتل والاكثر بشاعة ان يأتى فى مخيلتك انه لاوجود لله فتشعر بضياع ولا تعلم هل هذا الضياع لانك عبدة الوهم ام خوف من انك على غير صواب  وان الله موجود ولكن انت الضال عنة 
عبدال ارجوك ان تصف انت فى اى حالة الان هل الله غير ثابت بنظرك ام انة غير موجود
لاتشعر بليأس فهذا الشعور قد يكون مر بها الف بل ملاين من الناس وهى مرحلة شك ام ان تخرج بة مع الله منتصر على هذا الشك او لا تخرج منة وتجعل الالم يعتصرك
الله موجود  واذا كنت تظن انك انت الباحث عنة وحدك فأنت مخطى هوايضا يبحث عنك وينظرك

من اول مرة قرأت رسالتك شعرت بانك مثل اوغسطينوس قبل معرفتة  لله وهذه بعض الكلمات منة
ومجنون هو الإنسان الذي يفقد توازنه حين تلم به المصائب وأنا استحققت هذا اللقب
حين ضاق صدري وصعدت الزفرات وبكيت واضطربت وفقد رشدي وراحتي وتمزقت في  نفس وسالت دماؤه
وأبت ان تسكن فى جسمي ولم أجد لها موضعا أحلها فيه 
كان واجبي ان اطلب الفرج والشفاء لدنك أيها الرب الهي لكنني رفضت وما استطعت لأنك لم تكن بنظري ثابتا


----------



## عبد الـ(؟) (26 فبراير 2007)

*أشكر الجميع على المشاركة والمساعدة وبلا استثناء
فمع احترامي لجميع الأديان والمعتقدات بل كل الملل والنحل
والمسيحية خاصة .
أحب أن أقول أن المسيحية لم ترق لي 
وليس يعني أني لا أحترمها بل بالعكس قد تكون من الأديان التي أستطيع أن أقول أنها أثرت فيه.
أودعكم على أمل اللقاء
قد تكون هذه آخر مشاركاتي في هذا المنتدى رحب الصدر
وأرجو قبل أن يؤمن الشخص أيا كانت ديانته بإلهه أن يؤمن بـ( الرأي والرأي الآخر)
وشكرا جزيلا لكم
..................ودمتم ...*


----------



## من مصر دعوت ابنى (28 فبراير 2007)

هناك اشياء موجودة بالفعل سواء راقت لنا او لم تروق الله موجود والباحث عنة يجدة فأبحث وهو قادر ان يعينك ويرشيدك له . اذا كانت هذه اخر مشاركات فهو من دواعى اسفى ولك الشكرا على النصيحة الغالية
فى خصوص احترام الرأى والرأى الاخر


----------



## egyfinance (28 فبراير 2007)

*الى الصديق عبد ال ... انا فعلا سعدت جدا بقرائة موضوعك موش بس علشان بتدور على الطريق و على الحق و اكيد هتوصل له لكن لانك فعلا فكرتنى باول سنوات حياتى بعد الاسلام لما كنت فى ثانوى و بعدين فى الجامعة عملت زيك تمام فى البداية تركت الاسلام لانى ما كونتش متدين و كنت باكره اوى الكلمة دى و ما كونتش مقتنع بالاسلام خالص و كنت من جوايه عارف انه موش الدين اللى انا عايزه و انى مسلم بس لسبب واحد ان بابا مسلم فكان لازم ابقى مسلم ، الاسلام ما ادانيش حاجة خالص كنت بقرء القران و الاحاديث و اتفرج على الافلام الاسلامية و اتابع الشيخ الشعراوى و كان فى بيتنا مكتبة اسلامية خرافية كنت شغوف بقرائة كل اللى فيها و كل ما كنت اعمل حاجة من ده كله كنت الاقى الف سؤال بينطرح فى عقلى من غير اجابة لا عند بابا و لا عند اصحابه ولا عند حتى شيوخ الجوامع فى مدينتى بل ساعات كانوا بيقولوا عنى انى اتجننت علشان باسئل الاسئلة دى ، فقررت انى اسيب الاسلام لكن لفين موش مهم ما فكرتش ، فى ثانوى  سمعت عن الديانة العلمية ديانة الطبيعة و كنت باحلم انى ابقى عالم فى علم الحيوان و اقعد سنين جوة معملى فى بحوثى فعجبنى اوى الدين ده و بقيت اتابع احباره و اقرى عنه و لو من كتب اللى هاجموه لحد ما دخلت الجامعة فى مصر هناك بلد مفتوح على كل العلوم فاول ما اهتميت كان بالمركز الاكاديمى الاسرائيلى علشان نشراته الزراعية لانها كانت بتمس دراستى فى الجامعة فقررت انى ابقى يهودى و قلت بس الحمد لله لقيت هدفى و عرفت انا عايز ايه و قررت ابقى يهودى لكن لقيت بعد شهور مشكلتين اولا ان اليهودى علشان يبقى يهودى لازم مامته تبقى يهودية و الا هيفضل يهودى علمانى عليه محظورات كتير و التانى كان قراءة فى كتاب التلمود البابلى طبعة عربية فكرهت اوى الناس دى و تشويههم للتوراة و تعاليمها اللى اعتمدت فيها على نسخة من الكتاب المقدس لحد ما قابلت صديق مسيحى فى الجامعة هوة اللى قربنى اوى من المسيحية و كانت بداية لقصة موش عادية ابدا غيرت لى كل حياتى من جذورها اتمنى انى اكتبها و تبقى تقراها فى باب التجارب بنعمة الرب لكن كل اللى عايزك تعرفه انى بعد ما بدءت اقرب من المسيحية كانت صعبة اوى و خصوصا العهد القديم كنت فعلا بحس ان فيه جبل على عقلى لما كنت بقراه و كنت بقول ان العهد الجديد احسن لانه اسهل و اوضح و كلامه جميل لكن كل ما كبرت قامتى الروحية و دخلت اكتر فى الايمان فهمت العهد القديم و بقيت بحبه تمام زى الجديد موش بس كده لا و قربى من المسيحية ادانى فرصة انى اتعرف اكتر على حقيقة الاسلام فلما قررت من 10 سنين انى ابقى مسيحى و انجح فى ده بشكل نهائى من 3 سنين بس ما كونتش ندمان ابدا بالعكس كنت واثق انه الاسلام موش من السماء خالص و لا له علاقة بالله ابدا و خصوصا القران بيكشف لى ده بوضوح خلانى فعلا ما ندمتش لما سيبت الاسلام من حوالى 18 سنة واللا اتجاهى للمسيحية من 10 سنين و انى بقيت بنعمة،  رب المجد مسيحى من سنتين تلاتة انا عايز اقول لك كمان انك ممكن تعتبرنى اخوك الكبير او الصغير موش مهم و يا ريت لو فيه اى حاجة موش واضحة ليك اسئل و ما تترديتش لان مجدا للرب المسيحية هى الديانة الوحيدة فى العالم لو جارينا اهل العالم و قلنا انها ديانة فهى الوحيدة اللى بتجاوبك على اى سؤال مهما كان و بوضوح لكن بس للى مستعدين يفهموا من غير تعصب و لا كراهية ، زيك كده فرجاء محبة ما تترديتش تسئل و ربنا يباركك لانك فى بلد مشكلة لوحدها و لو انى فعلا حاسس ان ربنا هيغيرهم و العملية بدئت السنة اللى فاتت لما قابلت اخت متنصرة من السعودية و جوزها له دقن فظيعة و من الجماعات السلفية و قالت لى انها موش قلقانة و انها راجعة معاة السعودية لانها واثقة انها هتجيبه للرب ، و انا حاسس بكده و غير كده السعودية سمحت اخيرا فى مناطق معينة بتداول الكتاب المقدس فربنا يبارك البلد دى و يحطم حصون ابليس اللى بناها فيها من الف و خمسميت سنة و ربنا يباركك.  *


----------



## عبد الـ(؟) (28 أبريل 2019)

أهلا بكم جميعاً بعد أكثر من 12 سنة  وجدت نفسي ربوبياً لا مزيد لدي لأقوله


----------



## أَمَة (29 أبريل 2019)

الف مرحب بعودتك أخ عبد ال (؟) 
تقول ان لا مزيد لديك لقوله... حسناً و لا مانع في ذلك. ولكن، حسب علمي و خبرتي في الحياة، وراء كل عمل نقوم به دافع و سبب و إلا لما كنا نعمله. فما هو دافعك لتكتب بعد مرور أكثر من عقد؟ فقط لكي تعلمنا أنك وجدت نفسك "ربوبياً"، و في نفس الوقت تقول انك لا تريد المزيد من القول؟! 

عودتك الجميلة و رغبتك بإعلامنا عما وصلت اليه يدل على أنك لم تنسَ المنتدى بالرغم من مرور 12 سنة. و لهذا دلالة لا اعرفها. و لكن، بصراحة عندي إحساس انك تريد أن تقول الكثير.

أتمنى لو تكتب عما يجول في ذهنك و قلبك. لعل و عسى نستفيد من بعض.

الرب معك.


----------



## خادم البتول (4 مايو 2019)

عبد الـ(؟) قال:


> أهلا بكم جميعاً بعد أكثر من 12 سنة  وجدت نفسي ربوبياً لا مزيد لدي لأقوله




الربوبية موقف رائع وناضج جدا، بل أحيانا تكون هي الطريق الأفضل نحو الحقيقة خاصة إذا كنت من خلفية إسلامية. مشكلة الربوبية ـ من ناحية أخرى ـ هي أنها موقف "*عقلي*"، فكري ونظري، لا موقف "*وجودي*" حقيقي. الإله الذي تؤمن به الربوبية هو مجرد *مفهوم *"concept"، وهو بالتالي ـ *كأي مفهوم آخر *ـ لا وجود له عمليا في الواقع! شتان على سبيل المثال بين "*الحب*" *كمفهوم *و"*الحب*" *كتجربة حية وخبرة وجودية مباشرة. *شتان ـ عندما تريد الطعام مثلا ـ بين الـ"منيو" أو قائمة الأصناف التي تجدها في أي مطعم وبين "*الطعام*" نفسه! نحن جميعا ضحايا *للمفاهيم والأفكار واللغة *عموما، لأننا نعتبرها "حقائق"، بينما كلها مجرد "رموز" و"صور ذهنية" تشير إلى *الحيـاة *وإلى خبرتنا الحية المباشرة! كلها "*إعادة تمثيل*" للحياة، وهكذا نتواصل من خلالها، لكنها ليست هي *الحياة نفسها*، أو الحقيقة ذاتها!

عندما تقف بالتالي عند "*المفهوم*" العقلي فقط: أنت تشبه شخصا *يستغني عن الطعام مكتفيا بقائمة الطعام! *أنت بالتالي لم تبدأ ـ حتى لم تبدأ ـ معرفة *الحقيقة *بعد! 


الدين في المقابل هو *تجربة الحب *نفسها، مقابل مفهوم الحب! الدين ـ وليس لنا هنا أي شأن باللاهوت الشعبي أو تصورات البسطاء عن الإله-الإنسان أو غيرها من حجج وأعذار يقف الربوبين والملحدون في العادة عندها ـ الدين هو *الخبرة الحية المباشرة *لهذا المفهوم المجرد الذي نشير إليه كلمة "*إله*"، والذي هو ـ دون هذه الخبرة ـ *لا يعني أي شيء على الإطلاق! *

بل يعلمنا شيوخنا أصحاب الحكمة الحقيقية: *هدفك الوحيد هو معرفة الله، فإذا وصلت أخيرا وشعرت أنك عرفته حقا، فعندئذ تذكر أن الله ليس هو هذا الذي عرفته بعد!*

أي كأن معرفة الله ـ بعبارة أخرى ـ مستحيلة! لماذا؟ لأن الله ليس *موضوعا للمعرفة *أصلا! إدراك الله لا يتحقق إلا *وجوديــا*، بظهوره وتجلّيه هو ذاته في أعماقنا في نسيج وجودنا. نحن لا نستوعب المطلق بل هو في الحقيقة الذي يستوعبنا. فقط بهذه الخبرة وبهذا الوجود الإلهي المباشر فينا يتحقق إدراكه أخيرا، وعندئذ يرتفع الحجاب حقا عن قلب الإنسان وتستنير بصيرته! عندئذ يعثر الإنسان أخيرا على *فردوسه المفقود*، يدخل بل يذوب في بهائه، وعندئذ "يفهم" الإنسان أخيرا ما "*البشارة*" وما "*التحرر*" ـ «تعرفون الحقـ(ـيقة) والحقـ(ـيقة) تحرركم» ـ وماذا كان يعنيه المسيح «*هـا ملكـوت الله داخــلكم*»!

بل هذه كلها هي فقط _عتبات _الأنوار، _بصيص _المعرفة، _همس _الحقيقة _ومبتدأ _عطرها عند _بوابة _السماء ـ نحن لم ندخل بعد إلى الأقداس نفسها ناهيك عن قدس الأقداس! فهل تستطيع "الربوبية" أن تلمح مجرد لمحة من هذا أو تحلم بالوصول ولو حتى إلى العتبات؟! هيهات ثم هيهات! 

​


----------

